# Which of these titles do you think sounds the best?



## ironpony (Apr 1, 2019)

I wasn't sure if this was the right forum for to ask this, so if it was the wrong one, I apologize.  For my story, which is in this crime thriller genre, which title do you think sounds the best or grabs you, or do I need a new title entirely, do you think?


The Madness Never Stops Policy

In The Mood For Terror

Nihilopolis

Just Another Terror Tale

Just Another Terror Wave


----------



## Jacqui Jay (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi There, I'm brand new to the forum and not sure how qualified I am to give advice, but – from a reader's POV – I like 'Madness Never Stops' ; that is, without the first and last words. I think the word 'just' at the beginning of a title diminishes the work and Nihilopolis is a bit of a mouthful, I'm afraid. Unless one is a masochist, I don't believe anyone is ever in the mood for terror. It's hard to give advice without knowing at least the gist of the story.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 30, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Jacqui Jay, I would agree with all those points, sensible comments.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 2, 2019)

I also agree with Jacqui Jay. That would be the best title. None of the other ones, for me, really work.


----------



## The Carcosan Herald (May 3, 2019)

I'm inclined to agree with Jacqui Jay (by the way, welcome to the forums!) in their choice of title for your particular piece. I want to add, however, that 'Nihilopolis' could be a good title for a dystopian thriller, and 'Just Another Terror Tale/Wave' might apply to a black comedy ("Nothing to see here!" he says, just as blood seeps through beneath the door). Something to consider for future works, perhaps.


----------



## epimetheus (May 3, 2019)

With no context Nihilopolis best catches my imagination.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 3, 2019)

Is it the one about crooked cops? How about 'Nihilopolice'  ?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 4, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> Is it the one about crooked cops? How about 'Nihilopolice'  ?



Ooooooo! That sounds like a race against time set in a sci-fi/apocalyptic/desolate setting though..... \\/


----------



## ironpony (May 6, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> Is it the one about crooked cops? How about 'Nihilopolice'  ?



Well the cops only become crooked in the third act, cause of something that compels them to cross the line, but it's only in the third act though, so would a title like that work if the police were only crooked for the third act, and not the majority?


----------



## ironpony (May 6, 2019)

The Carcosan Herald said:


> I'm inclined to agree with Jacqui Jay (by the way, welcome to the forums!) in their choice of title for your particular piece. I want to add, however, that 'Nihilopolis' could be a good title for a dystopian thriller, and 'Just Another Terror Tale/Wave' might apply to a black comedy ("Nothing to see here!" he says, just as blood seeps through beneath the door). Something to consider for future works, perhaps.



Okay thanks, I intended it to be a black comedic sounding title, but if it sounds underwhelming, than maybe that's bad.  As for Nihilopolis sounding like a dystopian thriller, it's set in modern times, and it's basically just a city with a lot of nihilism going on in the plot, but it's modern times.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 7, 2019)

ironpony said:


> Well the cops only become crooked in the third act, cause of something that compels them to cross the line, but it's only in the third act though, so would a title like that work if the police were only crooked for the third act, and not the majority?



Ah, that makes it a bit of a plot spoiler doesn't it?


----------



## ironpony (May 9, 2019)

Yep I suppose it does, so I guess I shouldn't use Nihilpolice then?


----------

